# Which country sells the cheapest GH?



## nidhogg (Feb 18, 2011)

I am currently planning a summer vacation and im wondering in which country i can purchase some cheap GH. Originally i was thinking Thailand but i am unaware of their laws.

I appreciate any suggestions


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

nidhogg said:


> I am currently planning a summer vacation and im wondering in which country i can purchase some cheap GH. Originally i was thinking Thailand but i am unaware of their laws.
> 
> I appreciate any suggestions


no probs buying HGH in thailand, and bringing it back to the UK. However, thailand isn't cheap for HGH- I paid 75,000baht for 600iu of hygetropin. I get it cheaper from China by web/mail order (like nearly half that price). Go to HK, cheap and over the counter...


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

i'm going to thailand now on june for work, will stay there for more than 2 months..

My doubt, which brand of HGH can i get down there with good quality without break the bank?! I was thinking about getropin, kefei or glotropin.. Can i get this kind of gear there at any pharmacy?!

any help or info about it is more than welcome...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Xdge said:


> i'm going to thailand now on june for work, will stay there for more than 2 months..
> 
> My doubt, which brand of HGH can i get down there with good quality without break the bank?! I was thinking about getropin, kefei or glotropin.. Can i get this kind of gear there at any pharmacy?!
> 
> any help or info about it is more than welcome...


kefei, hygetropin and Eutropin are pretty common there. Eutropin is Thai FDA approved, and is listed in their MIMS publication for Asia.


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> kefei, hygetropin and Eutropin are pretty common there. Eutropin is Thai FDA approved, and is listed in their MIMS publication for Asia.


Thanks mate, i've been running blue tops up to 8iu per day for almost 4 months... after first modest results really need to upgrade for a better quality gear once i get in Thai...

my doubt, has a big difference between Kefei, Eutropin and Hyge?! How u rate them?!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Xdge said:


> Thanks mate, i've been running blue tops up to 8iu per day for almost 4 months... after first modest results really need to upgrade for a better quality gear once i get in Thai...
> 
> my doubt, has a big difference between Kefei, Eutropin and Hyge?! How u rate them?!


i've not used kefei, but i've used generic blue tops, Eutropin, norditropin (EU sourced not Asia) and Hygetropin... i rate them all equal.

It is common to get an initial kick out of GH, and then feel "normal" its usually as its pushing your body to increase output of other hormones, which it can't so the extra GH is not used as you may think....

Its not a matter of "more" or "better" GH its usually a matter of adding 100mcg of T4 to start with... as this is the first hormone that may not keep up with your 8iu of GH/day for months....

By the way not every pharmacy carries GH, but a few around Nana on (and near) sukhumvit rd, as well as a few on the two main roads either side of the patpong night markets. Ask after 6pm, as they feel better selling some items after 6pm.. something about police LOL; except for legit pharmacies selling Eutropin who will sell it anytime if you have a perscription, which any dr there will write...


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> i've not used kefei, but i've used generic blue tops, Eutropin, norditropin (EU sourced not Asia) and Hygetropin... i rate them all equal.
> 
> It is common to get an initial kick out of GH, and then feel "normal" its usually as its pushing your body to increase output of other hormones, which it can't so the extra GH is not used as you may think....
> 
> Its not a matter of "more" or "better" GH its usually a matter of adding 100mcg of T4 to start with... as this is the first hormone that may not keep up with your 8iu of GH/day for months....


can't avoid the struggling in the beginning, just less than 1 year on GH.. but can consider myself very lucky for have this place to get knowledge from mates who walks the talk....

wish i've had this info when first i got into my cycle... would save money and time mate.. so T4 is a must when running an GH cycle!!

So to get the best from my GH from now on, which other gear should i be looking for??


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> no probs buying HGH in thailand, and bringing it back to the UK. However, thailand isn't cheap for HGH- I paid 75,000baht for 600iu of hygetropin. I get it cheaper from China by web/mail order (like nearly half that price). Go to HK, cheap and over the counter...


my god, next time I go home I will definitely go by HK...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> no probs buying HGH in thailand, and bringing it back to the UK. However, thailand isn't cheap for HGH- I paid 75,000baht for 600iu of hygetropin. I get it cheaper from China by web/mail order (like nearly half that price). Go to HK, cheap and over the counter...


wow thats well expensive a grand an half .


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

ps.. the tip about the pharmacies was just great man!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> i've not used kefei, but i've used generic blue tops, Eutropin, norditropin (EU sourced not Asia) and Hygetropin... i rate them all equal.
> 
> It is common to get an initial kick out of GH, and then feel "normal" its usually as its pushing your body to increase output of other hormones, which it can't so the extra GH is not used as you may think....
> 
> ...


Do you Cytomix from Globa anabolics mate? This is what my source is offering to me right know...

http://www.globalanabolic.org/globalanabolic-cytomix-cytomelt3-liothyroninet4-levothyroxinemix-80mcg-100tab.html


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Xdge said:


> Do you Cytomix from Globa anabolics mate? This is what my source is offering to me right know...
> 
> http://www.globalanabolic.org/globalanabolic-cytomix-cytomelt3-liothyroninet4-levothyroxinemix-80mcg-100tab.html


i know that company is well known UGL, and certainly available in pharmacies in BKK, but really why bother- in BKK you can buy real pharma (merck brand) Euthryrox 100mcg for 80 Baht... thats less than £3 for 100tabs.. in any pharmacy..

In europe, you can get east euro, spanish and greek T4 meds very commonly.. so why bother with the UGL brand..


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> i know that company is well known UGL, and certainly available in pharmacies in BKK, but really why bother- in BKK you can buy real pharma (merck brand) Euthryrox 100mcg for 80 Baht... thats less than £3 for 100tabs.. in any pharmacy..
> 
> In europe, you can get east euro, spanish and greek T4 meds very commonly.. so why bother with the UGL brand..


Really doesn't make sense at all buy an UGL if i got pharma grade right next to my door...

hands down mate, already researching a lot to get the best from my GH from now on..


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> i've not used kefei, but i've used generic blue tops, Eutropin, norditropin (EU sourced not Asia) and Hygetropin... i rate them all equal.
> 
> It is common to get an initial kick out of GH, and then feel "normal" its usually as its pushing your body to increase output of other hormones, which it can't so the extra GH is not used as you may think....
> 
> ...


just found many around nana area bro, but literally they want to rip me OFF with the hyges!! almost twice than we can get it from china..

do you think pattaya is a good option or pretty much the same?d


----------

